# [port request] Lightdm-settings



## cabriofahrer (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi there. I wonder if someone could please port lightdm-settings, please? We do have lightdm and lightdm-gtk-greeter, but settings is missing. Lightdm works perfectly as login manager for xfce4 and MATE. It would be great to also have that additional graphical tool which in Linux Distros is available in the settings menu of Mate and xfce. This would really make the desktop experience with FreeBSD/xfce/mate complete!

https://github.com/linuxmint/lightdm-settings

http://www.webupd8.org/2014/10/lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings-gui.html


----------

